# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Te dun !

## emotjexx

hoii..

ik zit met het probleem dat ik mezelf te dun vind. hoeveel ik ook eet, ik kom niet bij . ik word er soms gewoon depressief van als de mensen zeggen ' amai jij bent mager.'.mijn ouders en vrienden zeggen dat ik model zou kunnen worden als ik wil. maar ik zie dat anders. als ik in de spiegel kijk zie ik een levend skelet. ik ben nu 13 jaar en in december word ik 14 , ben ongeveer 1m65 groot en weeg maar 46 kilo.  :Frown:

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Geloof me, dat valt best mee, ik ben nou ook 14, en ik ben weeg ook 47 kilo, en ik ben 1.71 lang, dus, ik krijg ook heel vaak van die reactie's, maar het helpt als je smorgen's meergranen ontbijt eet.

Groetje's marjolein

----------


## MarianneM

Beste meiden

Als je ouder wordt kom je vanzelf aan hoor. Tot mijn 27 ste woog ik altijd 'maar' 47 kilo, nu ben ik 32 en ik weeg nu 55 kilo. Hier heb ik niets voor hoeven doen of laten. Je stofwisseling wordt vanzelf langzamer als je ouder wordt!

----------


## MarMar

Nou ik ga dus echt geen 10 jaar w88 tot ik dan 5 kilo aankom..

ik laat morgen me bloed prikken om te kijken of ik een schildklier afwijking heb...

want t lijkt erop dattie te snel werkt daardoor ik alleen mr magerder word.. op zon manier dat t niet gezond meer is

----------


## natasjcha

hallo ik heb ook mijn hele leven al ondergewicht maar heb nu iets dat helpt echt ,drink naast je normale eten een glas babyvoeding kun je kant en klaar kopen in elke supermarkt,lekker vind ik het niet maar helpt echt ........groetjes natas

----------


## davanzu21

Jonge meisjes van 12-16 jaar zitten midden in de pubertijd, en ontwikkeling... Die kunne lekker alles eten en niet aankomen, ik zou er maar van genieten...

Ik zie zat van die meisjes van 12-16 lopen met onwijs dunnen benen, en die strakke broeken...

----------


## narda

ik ben 21 jaar, en kam daar al een hele tijd mee. ik heb mezelf op een dieet gezet.(zonder dieetist) ik eet om de 2 uur brood, want daar zitten granen in. savonds maak ik voor mezelf, avondeten voor 8 personen, eet zelf voor 4 personen op. dat doe ik al sinds een half jaar. voordat ik naar bed gaat, ga ik ook nog 6 sneetjes brood eten, dat omdat ik snachts wakker word van de honger. en ik weeg 57 kilo. Mijn lengte is 1.78 meter en ik heb ondergewicht en mijn fustratie is dat ik maar niet aankom. ik kon meestal in een jaar tijd, maar 1 kilo aan. mijn spijsvertering, gaat veelste snel, daardoor, is mijn avondeten al verteerd na 2 uur. mijn schildklier is in orde, want ik heb het laten onderzoeken. maar mijn weerstand is niet zo goed, vanwege dat ik zo mager ben. wat moet ik nou gaan doen, want ik weet het niet meer !!

----------


## davanzu21

Er zijn inderdaad mensen die heel erg snel vet verbranden, en daar kun je gewoon niets aan doen. Lijkt me wel vervelend, vooral als er met je vergeleken wordt door mensen die zich heel dik voelen.

Sterkte!

----------

